# getting this 75 together



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Well i've been trying to decide on how to put this tank together and i think i've got it- i haven't noticed this done anywhere on the forum so i'm wondering how it will work. Here's what i am doing.

in the new 75 i have a mixture of sand and white gravel and i'm using three diffrent types of rock as well. With the stones i am building small retaining walls, creating 4 diffrent levals in the tank.

the bottom level will be front and center and i'm looking to create a nice carpet on this layer with plants, i'm undecided as of yet which type to go with (first picture)

to the far right will be 2 more stones making a 5 X7 inch level that will be planted with Amazon Swords and maybe some Bomeo Ferns (second picture)

on the left i'll have a retaining wall with a second wall built on top of the first. The first leval will be planted with Hybrid Aponogetons, the second will be a small rock garden hiding a small air pump system (3rd picture)

anyhow i have just a few questions,

(1) for the carpet in the middle, i'd prefer something short but dense, any suggestions?
(2) i was thinking of getting a moonlight, for the plants i know for sure i'll be housing, will the moonlight work?

dang i messed up, here'es the third image

ok third try, here's the 3rd image


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I already know what dipps witll suggest as far as for your middle "dense carpet"

E. tennulus

pygmy chain sword










forgot to ask-

What kind of lighting situation are you looking at? co2?


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> I already know what dipps witll suggest as far as for your middle "dense carpet"
> 
> E. tennulus
> 
> ...


 Umm sorry about the triple post, i didnt realize that had happened.

I've sort of fell in love with moon lights, but am not sure if that would be enuff, thats one of the things i am wondering about. Co2 is and fertilizer ect,, i am still researching, i know next to nothing on the subjects so am trying to study up before i go much further, all help is apreciated.

i saw some of the chain sword in another post, how tall does it get?

thanks!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Oheye8one2 said:


> I already know what dipps witll suggest as far as for your middle "dense carpet"
> 
> E. tennulus
> 
> ...


 Umm sorry about the triple post, i didnt realize that had happened.

I've sort of fell in love with moon lights, but am not sure if that would be enuff, thats one of the things i am wondering about. Co2 is and fertilizer ect,, i am still researching, i know next to nothing on the subjects so am trying to study up before i go much further, all help is apreciated.

i saw some of the chain sword in another post, how tall does it get?

thanks!















[/quote]
LOL Exodus.. LOL
I suggest that plant because it is easy, and don't need quite as much light to get going...lol BTW, E tenellus IS Pygmy chain sword...
I currently have Elatine triandra in my P's tank for a low forground carpet plant. on the sides of it i do have the chain sword







and I also have E tenellus 'micro' which is a skinnier, red version of it








Regular E tenellus gets about 5-6" tall when you let it get thick.
Your setup will be determined once you think about what you want to accomplish with yoru tank. Low light plants, high light plants?
You could also look at it like.. low maintenance, high maintenance? lol
usually, high light ==CO2 enrichment.. high light, and CO2==high maintenance. But you can keep many more varieties of plants. Low light plants work fine in high light setups too. They just grow faster.
So, let us know what you want to do with it, and we;ll try and help better.. swords do best with medium light. Moonlighting will most likely not grow your plants. I don't know anyone with moonlights on their planted tank. Can't help u there.
There are tons of posts here on CO2 and ferts, but any specific q's ask away


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

i'll look at the chain swords as well as the E tenellus, see which will make a better fit.

as far as lighting goes, i'll save the moonlighting for another tank









i prefer to go low maintance on this tank, this will be my first endeaver with a heavily planted tank (more than 2 or 3 plants) and i want to keep mistakes at a minimum.

this 75 though will be kept in a basement with very little natural light getting to it, so all the lighting will be artificial, that said i'll have to explore more options on which lights would be best for the plants and the P (or P's) that end up in here.

i got a mess more about the tank i'd to say, and ask stuff about but i'm being hounded by work, i got the two Q's answered and the rest can wait.

Much apreciated!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Dippy,
I know e tennulus is pygmy chain









Ps-
Oheye8one2 - when I posted those names, its one plant I just gave you the sicnetific name and common name


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Dippy,
> I know e tennulus is pygmy chain
> 
> 
> ...


























hehee I know u knew that


----------

